# Want to punch Crossfit d!cks



## texdb (Mar 10, 2014)

I have two friends that do crossfit, and im happy for them. they still just look skinny.  But if I have to hear about their WOD that they do at their Box that consists of ?50 doubles, 75 lazy susans, and 50 skip to my loos? one more time, Im gonna flip out and punch them both in the fucking face.  I am sick of their stupid carch phrases and vague words designed to make you ask "wtf r u talking about I could puke.   but then again maybe its just me.  lol


----------



## Big Puppy (Mar 10, 2014)

Cross fit is a cult. Sucks shit


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 10, 2014)

My neighbor said she had to quit crossfit because she put on too much muscle watever.


----------



## Watson (Mar 11, 2014)

crossfit and lawnbowls.............u can do either when ur a pussy..........lawn bowls has more men doing it


----------



## rambo99 (Mar 11, 2014)

Crossfit aka...... Snap City!!!

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Mar 11, 2014)

My sometimes crossfire sig other


----------



## SheriV (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## malk (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## HFO3 (Mar 11, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> My neighbor said she had to quit crossfit because she put on too much muscle watever.



oh yeah, she also injured her back.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 11, 2014)

SheriV said:


> View attachment 53615



that's rare... the top crossfitters in the world are sub 200 pounds and not ripped...stats?


----------



## bushmaster (Mar 11, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> that's rare... the top crossfitters in the world are sub 200 pounds and not ripped...stats?



You ever watch crossfit tournaments?  They are all bigger than you and ripped. Who cares how they train if they enjoy it? By the looks of half of your physiques you may want to take up crossfit!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 11, 2014)

the top crossfitter in the world...rich froning...is 5 9 195...thank you


----------



## SheriV (Mar 11, 2014)

6'1" 215 lbs..not as lean as he looks ..probably around 10-12% bf..maybe higher. I'd have to ask what his basic lift maxes are..He really doesn't put mass on his legs and he squats like a mofo...ass to grass. 

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 11, 2014)

I read...alot


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 11, 2014)

I agree, crossfit is for the birds, but there are some really really hot chicks into that. If this guy ever ventures into a crossfit playground, you can bet I ain't there to jump rope or box jump, only if there's a cutie named judy right next to me.


----------



## bushmaster (Mar 11, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> the top crossfitter in the world...rich froning...is 5 9 195...thank you



Still bigger than you. Thank you!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 11, 2014)

here he is beside a woman

... im sure she is 5 ft 9 200 too...cause no one exaggerates


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 11, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> Still bigger than you. Thank you!


yeah... I look tiny beside women lol


----------



## SheriV (Mar 11, 2014)

yeah..hubs has no desire to be bodybuilder size..

I know everyones gonna groan but he likes functional strength...endurance, loves some pull ups (zero kipping) and some size that still makes him bigger than 99% of the people we know personally

he likes shit like tough mudders and whatnot

more power to him. I do a lot of shit with kettlebells and BB olympic lifts that would fit right into a WOD/BOX
like anything else...if there's a shitty trainer that doesn't give a crap if they're gonna fuck someone up and push them too far too fast..then people are gonna get hurt and fucked up but to be totally honest...sometimes I just wanna flip the tire.


----------



## SheriV (Mar 11, 2014)

I also really like the socks


----------



## SheriV (Mar 11, 2014)

and the whole ...writing your competitor number on your skin with sharpie dealio


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 11, 2014)

SheriV said:


> 6'1" 215 lbs..not as lean as he looks ..probably around 10-12% bf..maybe higher. I'd have to ask what his basic lift maxes are..He really doesn't put mass on his legs and he squats like a mofo...ass to grass.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


I met this huge crossfitter once...he was 6 ft 1 220...he looked bigger in business clothes... he used to play rugby in college...the rest have been skinny fat but it seems to work for women...but on the other hand...ron harris wife was a bber...crossfit destroyed her physique...but she likes it


----------



## SheriV (Mar 11, 2014)

SheriV said:


> View attachment 53614
> 
> My sometimes crossfire sig other




I'd also like to point out that that's 100 lbs of weight ...and hes on about his 18th rep there...I went and got my phone because his shoulders looked monstrous in person while he was doing em but i never got that good on my phone.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 11, 2014)

SheriV said:


> I also really like the socks



oh yeah...hawt


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 11, 2014)

SheriV said:


> I'd also like to point out that that's 100 lbs of weight ...and hes on about his 18th rep there...I went and got my phone because his shoulders looked monstrous in person while he was doing em but i never got that good on my phone.



yeah that's strong...specially at 215(heavier you are the harder pullups are)...lotta reps


----------



## SheriV (Mar 11, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I met this huge crossfitter once...he was 6 ft 1 220...he looked bigger in business clothes... he used to play rugby in college...the rest have been skinny fat but it seems to work for women...but on the other hand...ron harris wife was a bber...crossfit destroyed her physique...but she likes it




my take on it is this. A lot of people that do crossfit would not otherwise do any resistance training. I don't think anyone here argues that getting a new audience for resistance training is a good thing.
you get business men and women and housewives that wouldn't otherwise put their heart and soul into their workouts and thats a good thing.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 11, 2014)

yep...anything other than sittin on the couch is a win


----------



## SheriV (Mar 11, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yeah that's strong...specially at 215(heavier you are the harder pullups are)...lotta reps



yeah he does a stupid amount of pull ups all the time...every day...a million different variations

lotta people in the gym stop and watch his pull up insanity because he does some freaky (somewhat silly looking) shit on the pull up bars

it works for him so no one argues with it


----------



## SheriV (Mar 11, 2014)

ruined by crossfit!!!


----------



## SheriV (Mar 11, 2014)

weak!

little 135lb clean...which is admittedly not a fuckload....but not exactly a slouch either


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 11, 2014)

Christmas abbot rules


----------



## independent (Mar 11, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> here he is beside a woman
> 
> ... im sure she is 5 ft 9 200 too...cause no one exaggerates



I say hes 185 max. Looks good though.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 11, 2014)

looks great...very normal guy uber fit


----------



## independent (Mar 11, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> looks great...very normal guy uber fit



Thank you for the complement.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 11, 2014)

no problem rich


----------



## KelJu (Mar 11, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> You ever watch crossfit tournaments?  They are all bigger than you and ripped. Who cares how they train if they enjoy it? By the looks of half of your physiques you may want to take up crossfit!



Horseshit! Take a cross sample of lifters in a conventional gym, and then compare that to a cross sample of members at your typical crossfit gym. You will see many major differences:

1: Conventional gym goers have been lifting far longer than cross-fitters.
2: Cross fitters are mostly early 20s to late 30s while conventional lifters are spread out across all ages.
3: Conventional lifters have better physiques and general health.

That tells me all I need to know. I played football for 13 years and rugby for 4. Abusing your body just for the sake of ego alone is fucking stupid, and you will pay dearly for it. I wish I could go back and tell myself that 2 decades ago. There is plenty of ego in conventional lifting for me.

I'll be happy with a physique that looks like a fucking tank, and those crossfitters can have fun with their elbow replacements and spinal surgery.


----------



## rambo99 (Mar 11, 2014)

To me, most crossfitters are failed lifters who sacrifice form and reps just to boost their ego. Im not talking about the pros but the usual people doing it come off that way everytime and usually dont have a great physique. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Mar 11, 2014)

KelJu said:


> Horseshit! Take a cross sample of lifters in a conventional gym, and then compare that to a cross sample of members at your typical crossfit gym. You will see many major differences:
> 
> 1: Conventional gym goers have been lifting far longer than cross-fitters.
> 2: Cross fitters are mostly early 20s to late 30s while conventional lifters are spread out across all ages.
> ...




its kind of funny you mention spinal surgery...the other half got into crossfit when he effed his back up doing deads ...and it wasn't the deads that actually did it...someone literally hip checked the bar walking past him mid lift

started exploring more functional movements after an ortho told him he needed surgery for it...and should start on cortisone injections right away and that he should stop lifting
I called about a half a dzn ppl I knew and asked for chiro referrals ..found a great one that got him pretty fixed up and he suggested he continue weight lifting but to look into core protection (strength)


crossfit as anything anyone has heard of if pretty new so I don't know that it could be compared reasonably for longevity...ditto on the age of the avg crossfitter
I think citing conventional lifters have better general health is probably pretty far off when a good del of them load up on meaningless supplements at best and I don't even mean gear.

now the paleo only push peeves me quite a bit but so does the idea that there's only one way to skin a cat whther it be diet, or training


I guess I just don't get all the hate

I see some phenomenally stupid shit in my regular gym every fricken day ..like I'd love to find whatever trainer is showing people how to use kettle bells like they're painting fuckin fences
and I'd like to murder as least one ass basket daily in either the squat rack or the flat bench and only pray they don't pass along their terrible form and ego driven weights to someone else.


----------



## tl0311 (Mar 11, 2014)

I have to do it at work sometimes and the only person I can't crush is the dude that owns one of their gyms. And I'm bigger and stronger than him .And this is including all the extreme enthusiasts who do it everyday or whatever.  I love telling them how stupid it is afterword. Semi controlled flailing.  Over working. Good cardio though. It's another fad soon to pass. I don't do cardio btw. Oh ya and all that good form shit they talk about hahaha Yea ok cause kipping pull ups is good form and there's only one way to do deads haha. So incredibly fucking gay.


----------



## tl0311 (Mar 11, 2014)

Paleo is the stupidest diet ever as well. I hope they change it to only eating falice shaped foods. Cause that's what it's really about


----------



## KelJu (Mar 11, 2014)

SheriV said:


> its kind of funny you mention spinal surgery...the other half got into crossfit when he effed his back up doing deads ...and it wasn't the deads that actually did it...someone literally hip checked the bar walking past him mid lift
> 
> started exploring more functional movements after an ortho told him he needed surgery for it...and should start on cortisone injections right away and that he should stop lifting
> I called about a half a dzn ppl I knew and asked for chiro referrals ..found a great one that got him pretty fixed up and he suggested he continue weight lifting but to look into core protection (strength)
> ...




If I really think about it, I come up with a few reasons I have no respect for the average crossfitter. Smugness is one. It is a trend among them that their shit doesn't stink and their faggoty kipping pull-ups is a greater display of strength than a bench press or a deadlift. It has a cult, and I think it is trendy and gay. I think it is dangerous, because I watch the videos of people doing shit that I know for a fact would wreck me if I did it for very long. I also know lots of people that were balls deep into that shit, but then suddenly stopped working out all together. I think they injured themselves built couldn't admit it to anybody. 


I respect strength. Props to anybody who is into fitness. We are all lifters, and I don't care if you are a power lifter, olympic lifter, bodybuilder, ect.  

Sure, I agree that there are plenty of retarded conventional lifters. There is a plague going around where quarter rom squats are the new in thing. I have seen it my whole life, but I swear to god, I have never seen it to the extent it is now. 50% of squatters now have a 3 inch rom. They look like they are humping the air.


----------



## texdb (Mar 11, 2014)

Im glad its not just me. Haha.  Im really not digging on Crossfit in general, im sure they are in good shape.  I just want them to shut the F up about it forever!  Kelju said it well referring to their smugness and their burning need to explain their whole workout on a daily basis.  I workout usually 5 days a week and my longest conversation I would have with someone is maybe "I did legs today" and thats only on the rare occasion someone asks.

To quote Kenny Powers "Im a f-ing athlete, Im not trying to be the best at exercising"


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 11, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> I say hes 185 max. Looks good though.



Lol, he's 175 unless she's 5'10" lol


----------



## tl0311 (Mar 11, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> Lol, he's 175 unless she's 5'10" lol


agreed if not less if he's 5'9". Im 1 inch taller and when I was at that weight I was bigger. so unless that guys got some dense ass wheels no way 185.


----------



## SlappyTX (Mar 11, 2014)

^hahahahahahaha


----------



## bigant46 (Mar 12, 2014)

Workouts for pussies


----------



## Watson (Mar 12, 2014)

get in touch with ur feminine side, sign up for crossfit classes today!


----------



## Watson (Mar 12, 2014)

crossfit eye for the straight guy......coming soon to a station nobody watches....


----------



## SheriV (Mar 12, 2014)

Yeah smugness is annoying. 
I did have a crossfit chick try to critique my deads one tho in the gym once which was kind of annoying because she was wrong. She basically and actually literally said that I should lose the lockout at the top...i just said thanks

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Mar 12, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


>



Lololol

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


----------



## bushmaster (Mar 12, 2014)

KelJu said:


> Horseshit! Take a cross sample of lifters in a conventional gym, and then compare that to a cross sample of members at your typical crossfit gym. You will see many major differences:
> 
> 1: Conventional gym goers have been lifting far longer than cross-fitters.
> 2: Cross fitters are mostly early 20s to late 30s while conventional lifters are spread out across all ages.
> ...



Now take this sample compared to regular people or people on this board alone. You all bash a lifting style yet I see maybe 5 guys on this whole forum who have ever had a good physique. Why bash if you don't like it. I dont call you all fat, maybe I should start huh? I'd love to lift with the hard chargers on here. One if you talk a lot and your physique sucks you know nothing. Two, the best I've seen in any sport listen and do work instead of arguing about which workout is superior. 

Knowledge talks, wisdom listens. Jimi Hendrix


----------



## heady muscle (Mar 12, 2014)

texdb said:


> I have two friends that do crossfit, and im happy for them. they still just look skinny.  But if I have to hear about their WOD that they do at their Box that consists of ?50 doubles, 75 lazy susans, and 50 skip to my loos? one more time, Im gonna flip out and punch them both in the fucking face.  I am sick of their stupid carch phrases and vague words designed to make you ask "wtf r u talking about I could puke.   but then again maybe its just me.  lol


LMAO! seems like they're always doing lunges all over the freaking place! Get the fuck out the way!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 12, 2014)

somehow I will learn to cope with all the crossfitters being bigger than me


----------



## bushmaster (Mar 12, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> somehow I will learn to cope with all the crossfitters being bigger than me



You are by no means big. I don't care what others on here say you're small. Where are those abs at?  All you post are the same tank pics over and over.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 12, 2014)

all of my recent shots but one are from work... man dude if you like crossfit fine...you don't have to hate it and we don't have to like it


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 12, 2014)

lol...whole group of people bashing crossfit...like all bbers do...I get picked out of the crowd as usual...my comments have been balanced... hate on...like I give a shit


----------



## bushmaster (Mar 12, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> all of my recent shots but one are from work... man dude if you like crossfit fine...you don't have to hate it and we don't have to like it



I don't hate it or even like it but its not my choice if others do. I don't hate you cause you choose to live the way you do so why hate anyone trying to better themselves? But I can see its a way you can all feel better about yourselves so flame away.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 12, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> Now take this sample compared to regular people or people on this board alone. You all bash a lifting style yet I see maybe 5 guys on this whole forum who have ever had a good physique. Why bash if you don't like it. I dont call you all fat, maybe I should start huh? I'd love to lift with the hard chargers on here. One if you talk a lot and your physique sucks you know nothing. Two, the best I've seen in any sport listen and do work instead of arguing about which workout is superior.
> 
> Knowledge talks, wisdom listens. Jimi Hendrix




I don't bash the lifestyle for the lifestyle's sake. I bash the people in it. There are a lot of people who dedicate their lives to shit I don't give a back about, and you will never hear me go off about it, because I don't care what other people enjoy doing when it doesn't effect me. But, cross-fit has sucked up at least 2 of my friends, and now I want to punch them sometimes when they start talking about it. What is the deal with that? What is it about crossfit that turns average people into know it all douchebags? I don't tell my friends how to diet. I don't tell my friends why squatting is critical to reaching your potential unless we are having a conversation about training that I didn't bring up. 

As far as comparing IM members, this board is an anomaly. It is just as much a general entertainment forum as it is a fitness forum. This board would have died a long time ago if it were only about fitness. So, you are going to get a lot of average lifters, like myself, who fall into the spectrum somewhere between top 25 to 75 percentile. There are some top 5 percentile people, and sadly, a few bottom 5 percentile people that don't even workout.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 12, 2014)

I said anything that gets them off the couch is a win...but I wouldnt dare endorse terrible form...im a form Nazi... the closest thing to a flame out of my mouth is that the top crossfitters in the world are sub 200 pounds and for the most part not ripped...which I proved...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 12, 2014)

I like watching the girls cross fitting comps while rubbing one out. 

alot of the cross fit training looks goofy. but really who cares. I have done a couple of classes as well as boxing, kickboxing, spinning, swimming, and sunday funday at curves.  not really in love with any of them but they are a nice break in the routine and if other people want to do floppy odd looking pull ups. thats kuhl with me. I dont really care about anyone but me. and if I want to incline press 2 times this week or go to a zumba class to hit on MILFS, god damn it... thats what Im going to do. 

 met some milfs maybe, make some bad decisions.


----------



## tl0311 (Mar 12, 2014)

I hear it gives you aids too...


----------



## Watson (Mar 12, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> I like watching the girls cross fitting comps while rubbing one out.









ladies?.....hmmmm.......


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 12, 2014)

Dude at my gym does some really goofy shit.  The goofiest this was setting a foot on a a machine that had the foot about waist high, he then proceeded to raise it about two inches multiple times.  Then he does a highly modified good morning.  Holding a dumbbell in one hand, bending over and raising one leg behind him.  Once a week he does legs.  1/3 range of motion leg presses and leg curls.  He doesn't want his legs getting too big.


----------



## kabizkugu (Mar 12, 2014)

malk said:


>


lol !


----------



## iFartGlitter (Mar 12, 2014)

My issue is the lack of education on the part of the trainers. Also, a lot of women there are borderline "female athlete triad". Fitness is fantastic, and I'm all for it, but consider what happens to manual laborers when they get into their 50's...a lot of them are crippled. They push too hard, too fast, and the amount of catabolism going on can deteriorate the bones, connective tissue, and kidneys. I will admit that there is definite strength there, and a good amount of permanent muscle, however, with the duration of their sets, it's mostly hypertrophy that they're benefitting from. If they quit for too long they'll deteriorate.


----------

